# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Charger Daytona SRT

## Xtrema



----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Love the concept but in reality this should be a 4 door which will kill the lines. Also not sure how a front end like that would pass any pedestrian safety requirements.

Cool concept though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Flat front is pedestrian friendly. It's close enough.

----------


## bjstare

Leave it to dodge to add a speaker to their EV that plays V8 noises. If that's not the best example of the character of their brand, idk what is.

Should please the trailer park dwellers that buy those shitboxes though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm glad it didn't make me watch a commercial before that shitty commercial.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ford used to have a speaker in thier v6 to make it sound like a v8. Not sure we can complain about dodge for that.

----------


## killramos

> Ford used to have a speaker in thier v6 to make it sound like a v8. Not sure we can complain about dodge for that.



Sure we can

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe I mean we can't single dodge out for it.

----------


## killramos

Fine. Dodge and Audi.

----------


## Misterman

> Leave it to dodge to add a speaker to their EV that plays V8 noises. If that's not the best example of the character of their brand, idk what is.
> 
> Should please the trailer park dwellers that buy those shitboxes though.



Adding engine noises to an EV is pretty dumb, I'll agree. However, on the other hand, you're looking at the very first company to actually try an make an EV cool in the looks department. I've been asking this question for years, about why manufacturers keep trying to make EV's look like futuristic spaceships? We already have cool looking cars on the road, that consumers purchase for the looks, just copy that and make it electric. Leave it to Dodge to stick to their roots and be the cool car company.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Adding engine noises to an EV is pretty dumb, I'll agree. However, on the other hand, you're looking at the very first company to actually try an make an EV cool in the looks department. I've been asking this question for years, about why manufacturers keep trying to make EV's look like futuristic spaceships? We already have cool looking cars on the road, that consumers purchase for the looks, just copy that and make it electric. Leave it to Dodge to stick to their roots and be the cool car company.



I thought Hyundai nailed that Delorean looking concept

----------


## bjstare

> Adding engine noises to an EV is pretty dumb, I'll agree. However, on the other hand, you're looking at the very first company to actually try an make an EV cool in the looks department. I've been asking this question for years, about why manufacturers keep trying to make EV's look like futuristic spaceships? We already have cool looking cars on the road, that consumers purchase for the looks, just copy that and make it electric. Leave it to Dodge to stick to their roots and be the cool car company.



I think Porsche did it with the Taycan pretty well. Tesla Model S is arguably a good one too; you don't have to love the design, but you have to admit it's not trying to be a spaceship. Then at the other end of the spectrum you have the Mercedes EQS (barf) and the Lucid Air (I like it, but it's a spaceship).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Taycan long roof is very nice.

----------


## Buster

This reminds me of when BB tried to sell us smartphones with hard keyboards.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This reminds me of when BB tried to sell us smartphones with hard keyboards.



You shut your whore mouth.

----------


## jonni44

I was very hesitant to get an electric car after driving nothing but V8s for the past 20 years and ended up settling on a plug-in hybrid mainly because the car just looked so damn cool. My car also has speakers that make the "engine" sound gnarly when I step on it, have to say, I smile every time it happens and don't really care that its fake. Isn't the WWE effectively the same thing and people love that "sport?" 

I can honestly say my current vehicle is by far the best car I've ever owned (and I've had over 15 vehicles during that time), its the only vehicle I've owned longer than 2 years and when it dies Ill be getting another one. I also get 5.2L/100k and while I will always love the classic V8s I think this Charger Daytona is a fantastic idea and great looking car. If it looks close to the concept I'll be first in line to get one.

----------


## bjstare

> Isn't the WWE effectively the same thing and people love that "sport?"



Yeah, the same people that love Dodge Chargers.

----------


## Inzane

Adding ICE engine sounds to an EV is stupid.

If we're going to add sound effects to EVs, it should be the Jetsons car, a lightcycle from Tron, the roving K.I.T.T. sound or something like that.

----------


## Buster

> Adding ICE engine sounds to an EV is stupid.
> 
> If we're going to add sound effects to EVs, it should be the Jetsons car, a lightcycle from Tron, the roving K.I.T.T. sound or something like that.



making an EV look like a muscle car is stupid, and this fad will go away PDQ

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Yeah, the same people that love Dodge Chargers.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  target demographic for sure...I actually think this is a pretty cool move from Dodge.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> Leave it to dodge to add a speaker to their EV that plays V8 noises. If that's not the best example of the character of their brand, idk what is.
> 
> Should please the trailer park dwellers that buy those shitboxes though.



I wish Porsche would allow us Taycan owners to download 911 sounds from over the last 30 years- how rad would that be to have a 1980s turbo sound from a Taycan

----------


## killramos

I’m sure there is an iPhone app that can accomplish something similar.

----------


## Yolobimmer

Typical poser Dodge.

Can't make it fast, so we'll make it loud and abnoxious and even make it bang gears so mullets Quiver.

----------


## Misterman

> I think Porsche did it with the Taycan pretty well. Tesla Model S is arguably a good one too; you don't have to love the design, but you have to admit it's not trying to be a spaceship. Then at the other end of the spectrum you have the Mercedes EQS (barf) and the Lucid Air (I like it, but it's a spaceship).



I'll give you the Taycan for sure. I should've been more specific in saying that Dodge is actually making cool electric cars.................That people can afford to buy. 






> This reminds me of when BB tried to sell us smartphones with hard keyboards.



I think you're stretching things, especially this early, to say that Dodge is making the best electric car on the market that people don't know they should buy. But I like the enthusiasm. 






> making an EV look like a muscle car is stupid, and this fad will go away PDQ



Oh this will not age well. lol

----------


## Pauly Boy

> If we're going to add sound effects to EVs, it should be the Jetsons car, a lightcycle from Tron, the roving K.I.T.T. sound or something like that.



A man of class. I'm gonna also need it to make the Enterprise swoooosh sound when I open the doors.

Misterman is certainly proving you right with target Dodge demographic comment though, lol.

----------


## Misterman

> Misterman is certainly proving you right with target Dodge demographic comment though, lol.




I know it's a strange concept that a car company might try and design something more palatable to the average buyer, instead of alienating every car guy in hopes of selling purely to anti-oil cultists. But hey, this isn't the first time Dodge has been mocked for doing what works. It's laughable that the internet still rags on them for putting a powerful V8 in everything, when the sales figures clearly demonstrate they're just giving people what they want.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I look forward to seeing these in one of the future Fast and Furious movies, it'll be pulling a safe down a city street or jumping off mountain cliffs.. To the nearest charging station

----------


## bjstare

> I look forward to seeing these in one of the future Fast and Furious movies, it'll be pulling a safe down a city street or jumping off mountain cliffs.. To the nearest charging station



They're going to have to find some major filler to replace all the gear shifting and clutch kicking scenes. That's like 1/3 of the movie.

----------


## killramos

Electric cars are actually a perfect analogy for hollywood

----------


## Misterman

> They're going to have to find some major filler to replace all the gear shifting and clutch kicking scenes. That's like 1/3 of the movie.



Not if they use the Charger! Since fake shifting feel is one of the features it sounds like they're implementing.

----------

